
Better video quality through deep learning - bdod6
https://mux.com/blog/better-video-quality-through-deep-learning/
======
bdod6
Author here: please feel free to ask any questions/comments on our
methodology. I designed the neural net, which is basically video
classification mapped to bitrate-ladders. Interested in any feedback!

